# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  TILESCAPE™ DUNGEONS modular terrain system Kickstarter

## wisdomknight

Tilescape™ is a 3D printable terrain system that is designed for any types of miniatures from 28mm up to 32mm heroic-sized.

We have already unlocked 8 stretch goals!

If anyone is interested we do have a couple more early bird pledge levels left, the wont last more than a few hours most likely.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...scape-dungeons

AD_Project_Thumbnail.jpg

https://youtu.be/nJn6cpqEYUU

----------


## wisdomknight

Ok ALL 100 early bird pledge levels are now gone, but we still have some great pledge levels remaining!

Including the *KING OF THIEVES* level which includes:

!!!!! EVERYTHING !!!! 
ALL THREE CORE SETS + ALL ADD-ONS + ALL unlocked Stretch Goals.

----------


## wisdomknight

The 8th stretch goal was unlocked earlier today:
KS_UI_STRETCHGOAL_17k_AngledCurvedWalls_unlocked.jpg

And we are well on our way to the next!

----------

